# Merry Christmas!



## Justin (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey, Justin here wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas on behalf of the entire TBT staff. Now go do me a favour, and get off this website! Go have a lovely day with your family and friends, we'll be here when you come back.  Don't forget to stuff yourself with delicious food! 






Merry Christmas from Disneyland!​


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you for the Christmas wishes and you, Justin, have a wondrous time in Disneyland!! Everyone on TBT you have a Happy Holiday as well  I will be popping in but I can't wait to be with my family


----------



## Libra (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Justin and everyone on TBT! <3


----------



## kassie (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Justin!


----------



## Amyy (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! <3


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you, too, and all the wonderful members here on TBT. I hope you all have happy holidays!


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 25, 2014)

But Jubs... it isn't time to leave yet... I'm staying here till it is
Merry Christmas to all of you! <3, have a wonderful day!.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 25, 2014)

It's 3 in the morning and I can't sleep lol but ill share my Disneyland castle photo from last month to compliment ur tree
#CaliBoyz #BestCoast #JavAMurrayJubsmas #Immortalized


----------



## sej (Dec 25, 2014)

Javocado said:


> It's 3 in the morning and I can't sleep lol but ill share my Disneyland castle photo from last month to compliment ur tree
> #CaliBoyz #BestCoast #JavAMurrayJubsmas #Immortalized
> View attachment 78398



It's 11:09am Christmas Day for me! I got an iPad mini


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY


----------



## Minties (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas doodz. I probably got coal.


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a fantastic day!


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! c:


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, I woke up at 1 am for some reason. What a terrible present.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 25, 2014)

That's a really tall tree wow. Happy Holidays TBT!


----------



## Laurina (Dec 25, 2014)

It's 6:45 am, and I just finished wrapping my Christmas presents. The latest I've ever procrastinated, I'll definitely regret it when I have to wake up in a couple of hours.

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas. Hope you have fun enjoying time with your family, friends, TBT, or yourself. Make the best of it!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you enjoy your gifts or your gift exchanges haha.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2014)

I





LaurinaMN said:


> It's 6:45 am, and I just finished wrapping my Christmas presents. The latest I've ever procrastinated, I'll definitely regret it when I have to wake up in a couple of hours.
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas. Hope you have fun enjoying time with your family, friends, TBT, or yourself. Make the best of it!



I finished wrapping at 3AM!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 25, 2014)

I didn't really bother wrapping yeahhhhhhhhhh!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all of TBT! Thanks for wishing us a good one, Justin!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## sock (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Justin and everyone! Hope you are having a great day and happy holidays!


----------



## Coach (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Holidays, everyone!

I love how Jav is a marketing method for TBT now...


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! Best one I have had in awhile. I got alot of stuff and money ,


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!

Have fun enjoy your food and don't overdose on chocolate!


----------



## Miily (Dec 25, 2014)

happy holidays to all, best wishes and more games


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 26, 2014)

Bit late, But Merry Christmas everyone : D and a Happy Holidays as well ;D


----------



## KillMHz (Dec 26, 2014)

Merry Xmas dude.. yes, i'm late as ever asd


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Hope you had great holidays. I had except for very uncomfy beds


----------



## Silversea (Jan 1, 2015)

...and now Happy New Year!


----------

